# AVM Fritzbox 3270 - Fastpath erzwingen (kein Telnet)



## mcmarky (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo!

Habe momentan noch nicht die aktuelle Firmware auf dem Router, da ich eben über den FBEditor Fastpath im Downstream eingestellt habe (DSL-RAM2000). Bei den neueren Firmwares funktioniert der FBEditor nicht mehr richtig, die Einstellungen werden nicht abgespeichert. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, auch bei neuer Firmware Fastpath wieder über die Box zu erzwingen, evtl. über Telnet? Die 3270 hat leider kein Telefon. Letztes Jahr war ja mal ein Artikel dazu im Heft, aber leider nicht für ne 3270.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Februar 2014)

Du kannst die Konfiguration der Fritzbox auch sichern und die Export-Datei mit einem Editor bearbeiten. 
Allerdings bin ich nicht sicher ob beim Import der Konfiguration einer älteren Firmware gewisse Werte überschrieben bzw. ignoriert werden.


----------



## mcmarky (19. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte dies schon mal versucht, aber darin sind wohl nicht alle Einstelllungen wie "Controlbitfield" gespeichert bzw. werden übernommen.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Februar 2014)

Hier findest Du eine Anleitung für Telnet Zugriff:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...ng-oder-wie-hole-ich-einfach-mehr-heraus.html

Vielleicht klappt's damit.


----------



## mcmarky (19. Februar 2014)

Werde es heute Abend mal mit dem Pseudo-Update versuchen.


----------



## mcmarky (20. Februar 2014)

Mit dem Pseudo-Update bin ich weitergekommen, habe mit dem ruKernelTool den Controlbitfield auf 2 gesetzt und abgespeichert. Danach die Fritzbox neugestartet, aber leider wird die ar7.cfg beim Neustart überschrieben. Der Wert steht wieder bei "0".

Muss ich evtl. auch die Debug.cfg ändern?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. Februar 2014)

Schreibgeschützt machen?


----------



## mcmarky (20. Februar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Schreibgeschützt machen?


 
Was meinst du damit? Die ar7.cfg, wie geht das?


----------



## mcmarky (20. Februar 2014)

Habe alles versucht, mit der Eingabeaufforderungsmethode verbindet die Box neu mit Fastpath, aber dann gibt es einen Reboot .

 Gibt es eine aktuelle Fritzbox, bei der die Einstellungen wirklich mit dem rukernel dauerhaft gespeichert bleiben und für AnnexB geeignet ist?


----------



## mcmarky (24. Februar 2014)

Habe es doch noch hinbekommen, sogar nach dem Reboot bleibt die Einstellung erhalten. Der Vers muss in die Debug.cfg, dann klappt es auch mit der neuen Firmware.


----------

